# Brock Lesnar Workout Routine..



## adrianalamus (Oct 15, 2014)

Brock Lesnar was born in on July 12, 1977 in the rural town of Webster, South Dakota. He grew up there and attended Webster High School. There he had a wrestling record of 33–0–0 in his senior year....

Brock Lesnar Workout Routine... : http://www.shreddedandmuscular.com/2014/10/Brock-lesnar-workout.html


----------



## Seeker (Oct 15, 2014)

Smith machine squats?!?! Fail!


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 15, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Smith machine squats?!?! Fail!



Yea this^^^^^^^


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm sure Lesnar has done 100's of different types of programs for his different sports over the years. When he was trying out for the Vikings in 2004 he was 285 lbs and said he was benching 495 and squatting 675 in an interview at the time. The Vikings measured his bodyfat at 9% in training camp. I guarantee he didn't get that strong on the Smith Machine.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 15, 2014)

lesnars a beast..great wrestler too...frank mirrrr


----------



## Harry (Oct 15, 2014)

I HATE upright rows on a smith! wouldn't do ...ever


----------



## Yaya (Oct 16, 2014)

Brock Lesnar is a full blooded mammal...

The guy tosses enormous wrestlers around like its nothing


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 16, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> lesnars a beast..great wrestler too...frank mirrrr



LOL@ Mirrrrr


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Brock Lesnar is a full blooded mammal...
> 
> The guy tosses enormous wrestlers around like its nothing



No shit Yaya. I think it was Stone Cold who said in an interview "there may be wrestlers who lift more in the weight room, but there is no one in pro wrestling with more raw power than Lesnar." He's got that crazy strength you can't get lifting weights. I remember him scooping up The Big Show and walking around with him on his shoulders. Insane.


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Oct 16, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> No shit Yaya. I think it was Stone Cold who said in an interview "there may be wrestlers who lift more in the weight room, but there is no one in pro wrestling with more raw power than Lesnar." He's got that crazy strength you can't get lifting weights. I remember him scooping up The Big Show and walking around with him on his shoulders. Insane.



You can't fake walking around with the big show on your shoulders lol


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 16, 2014)

He's a big dude.  Saw him in Vegas a few years ago.  I was polite.....


----------



## Hardpr (Oct 16, 2014)

smart move. lol 





bubbagump said:


> He's a big dude.  Saw him in Vegas a few years ago.  I was polite.....


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 16, 2014)

God he sucked in the UFC


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 16, 2014)

Jenner said:


> God he sucked in the UFC



that goes back to the old if your big n strong dont mean u can fight.I thought he was ok for a guy who cant punch.He did fuk up a few heads


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 16, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> that goes back to the old if your big n strong dont mean u can fight.I thought he was ok for a guy who cant punch.He did fuk up a few heads


So true Bundy. Big, bulky, overly muscular physiques are not good for fighting. Huge guys have no hand speed, no snap on their punches, no side to side movement and no linear strength. That's why great heavyweight boxers are usually tall and rangy.


----------



## Yaya (Oct 17, 2014)

Jenner said:


> God he sucked in the UFC



I wouldn't go that far... He wasn't great but  was certainly good..

He beat Randy Couture, dropped his ass in the 2nd.. yea Randy was older and smaller but still taking a seasoned vet like Randy and beating his ass isn't easy.

destroyed Frank Mir after losing to him, at the time Mir was looked at as a great heavyweight.

Dominated Heath Herring, Heath was never a champion but certainly no bum..

Beat Shane Carwin, who is one of the hardest hitters in UFC history.. Brock survived everything Shane could dish out and still ended up checking him out for the win..

Lost to Cain who is the best heavyweight in the world... Cain beat his ass badly and Brock looked bad.


lost to a juiced up Overeem, who actually got suspended for failing the post fight urine test.

saying "he sucked in the UFC" isn't true at all..

He didn't take a punch well but for a guy with 2 years of MMA experience and entering the world's best organization and winning the heavyweight title .. I would say he was pretty fukking good! Again Not great, but good and was a success


----------



## Yaya (Oct 17, 2014)

Oh yeah... he was still recovering from diverticulitis his last two fights. Still not an excuse and loss is a loss


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 17, 2014)

I have to agree with YaYa on that one.  

I think what Brock did in the UFC will not be duplicated again.  He earned a lot of respect at least from me.  He is the only "action figure" to actually step up and fight.

IMO his striking was good for what most would consider a rookie.  His defense was the problem.





 
Fast forward to 4:48 to hear Bas comment on Brocks striking and training.  (Should be noted that later Brock shed some of that mass for fighting and endurance)  Still a big bad MF.

BTW holding the mits or ti pads for someone else is one of the best things you can do for your defense.  Its  the only time a fighter is swinging at you and your in no danger of getting hit.  It allows you to do many things... like work on range, observe footwork, watch for tells in the other guys habits and most of all work on keeping our eyes open and chin down.  Too much emphasis is placed on hitting the pads at most MMA gyms.  Any striking coach worth his salt will not advance a student until he/she can work both sides of the drill.  Don't just take my word for it ask NobleSavage or DarksideSix.

BTW that strength he got was from wrestling at a young age and working his core.  This window cannot be captured later even with juice.   All wrestlers are retard strong add weights and juice + talent and you've got a dangerous person.

I do think Jenner could beat his ass though.


----------



## Yaya (Oct 17, 2014)

I will put my money on it that we see lesnar come back to the UFC... Dana is obviously interested and after Brock's wwe contract is up I'm sure we will see it... His wwe contract is up in early 2015...

Do I think brock will dominate? No!! The heavyweight division is in bad shape right now and brock is a draw and makes the company a lot of $$.. 

He will Probably get a title shot and lose again to Cain, or whoever the champ is.. IMO he couldn't beat the top 4 heavy weights in the UFC..

But u never know, I originally thought he would get manhandled in the UFC by Mir during his first fight and we know that wasn't the case


----------



## Trauma RN (Oct 17, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Smith machine squats?!?! Fail!



I thought the same thing...there is no way this guys in on the smith machine


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 17, 2014)

Yaya said:


> I will put my money on it that we see lesnar come back to the UFC... Dana is obviously interested and after Brock's wwe contract is up I'm sure we will see it... His wwe contract is up in early 2015...
> 
> Do I think brock will dominate? No!! The heavyweight division is in bad shape right now and brock is a draw and makes the company a lot of $$..
> 
> ...



Yep Dana's no fool.

Brock just needs a good coach and some more experience.  Tito had the same problem, (shutting his eyes when punched) and he fixed it... as well as could be expected.  Brock could too.  It is correctable it just needs to be eased into.  Finding out this on a PPV against any heavyweight with decent striking and small gloves is not a good place for anyone to be.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 17, 2014)

whatever, I was around when he was training with my old coach, he got his ass handed to him....straight up


----------



## Yaya (Oct 17, 2014)

Jenner said:


> whatever, I was around when he was training with my old coach, he got his ass handed to him....straight up



I don't doubt it, probably the reason why he was very private with his training with deathclutch..

Randy couture trained with brock and actually said that he was amazed on how strong and athletic brock was.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 17, 2014)

He needs to stay where he belongs....................fake wrestling


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 17, 2014)

his size and strength has nothing to do with the fact that he doesn't have the skill


----------



## Yaya (Oct 17, 2014)

NCAA wrestling champion, and former UFC heavyweight champion, he has already accomplished more then most in combat sports. Size and strength is just another factor in his dominance... 

How do you beat Randy Couture, Frank Mir, or Shane Carwin without any skill? Maybe size and strength?


----------



## Yaya (Oct 17, 2014)

Funny that we are having these discussions..

Look what was posted today 

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2014/10/...-rubber-match-brock-lesnar-minotauro-mma-news


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 17, 2014)

god damn yaya is on fire!! u know your shizzle bro


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 17, 2014)

lesnar was better then i thought he was gonna be thats for sure


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 17, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> LOL@ Mirrrrr



he pulled a golden horse shoe out of mirrrrrs ass and beat him over the head with it...brock said some funny shit


----------



## Yaya (Oct 17, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> god damn yaya is on fire!! u know your shizzle bro



Only light heavy weight and heavy weight... My buddy used to fight pro and hosted an online MMA show... I'm somewhat out of the loop do to the division being weak...

The fight I'm looking forward to is jones-Cormier.. And Cain-werdum... 

I originally thought brock was a circus act until he dominated and showed his wrestling skill against these REAL fighters, 4 of whom he beat.. 3 Former heavyweight champs

Bob Sapp, he was a true circus act, however fun to watch


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 17, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Only light heavy weight and heavy weight... My buddy used to fight pro and hosted an online MMA show... I'm somewhat out of the loop do to the division being weak...
> 
> The fight I'm looking forward to is jones-Cormier.. And Cain-werdum...
> 
> ...


i wanna see them fights too..The lighter weight classes are no joke either right now


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 17, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> I have to agree with YaYa on that one.
> 
> I think what Brock did in the UFC will not be duplicated again.  He earned a lot of respect at least from me.  He is the only "action figure" to actually step up and fight.
> 
> ...



I agree with Yaya and BGH, learning how fight at 29 years old is hard enough, but trying to do it at that age at a world class level is damn near impossible. Like BGH said, his defense was bad. He wasn't use to being hit, and had no idea what to do when he got hurt. It's something you learn over years and years. Trying to pick it up on the fly while simultaneously learning how to punch and kick is beyond daunting. The fact that he won the UFC title after 2 years of fighting is amazing. I have a ton of respect for the guy. Not to mention, he tried out for the Vikings after not playing football for 8 years and by all accounts handled himself pretty well. That too, is very impressive. It speaks to his raw natural talent and athleticism. I've ran into him a couple times at a dive bar in Minnesota, west of the Twin Cities, where my buddy has hunting land. He is a large, large man, and a pretty nice dude.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 17, 2014)

you've got to be kidding me Frank Mir, I could beat him....LMAO


----------



## nightster (Oct 21, 2014)

Jenner said:


> whatever, I was around when he was training with my old coach, he got his ass handed to him....straight up


Rice creek?


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 21, 2014)

nightster said:


> Rice creek?



no, CSW


----------



## nightster (Oct 21, 2014)

Jenner said:


> no, CSW


Right on!


----------



## BOSTONDACE (Jan 20, 2015)

Yaya said:


> I will put my money on it that we see lesnar come back to the UFC... Dana is obviously interested and after Brock's wwe contract is up I'm sure we will see it... His wwe contract is up in early 2015...
> 
> Do I think brock will dominate? No!! The heavyweight division is in bad shape right now and brock is a draw and makes the company a lot of $$..
> 
> ...


.............NO WAY!!..........
I agree he did good in the ufc at the beginning...first few fights he bull dogged em, like the mack truck he is..but once guys knew what he was gonna do ,and he started takin shoots to the face HE DIDN'T LIKE THAT...AT ALL!!.. 
   I don't think he wants anything to do with the ufc after his contact is up... he ain't  cut out for real fighting..better stick with WWE...I'll give him that his a beast and was a great wrestler and made wwe lots of money....(working out,wrestling ,college an pro YOU DON'T GET PUNCHED IN THE FACE!!)... you can't learn that and it don't matter how much weight you lift..you either can take a punch or not and just my opinion he can't (at least not good enough to be in UFC!!!!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 20, 2015)

BOSTONDACE said:


> .............NO WAY!!..........
> I agree he did good in the ufc at the beginning...first few fights he bull dogged em, like the mack truck he is..but once guys knew what he was gonna do ,and he started takin shoots to the face HE DIDN'T LIKE THAT...AT ALL!!..
> I don't think he wants anything to do with the ufc after his contact is up... he ain't  cut out for real fighting..better stick with WWE...I'll give him that his a beast and was a great wrestler and made wwe lots of money....(working out,wrestling ,college an pro YOU DON'T GET PUNCHED IN THE FACE!!)... you can't learn that and it don't matter how much weight you lift..you either can take a punch or not and just my opinion he can't (at least not good enough to be in UFC!!!!



If I recall the only persons punches that really bothered him belong to the current HW champ. 

Brother, Ive got a necklace with my own teeth on it (6) I keep it around to remind me that I dont like getting hit either, but it happens from time to time.  It doesnt stop anyone from being who they are.  

Like him or not its his decision where he goes.


----------



## BOSTONDACE (Jan 20, 2015)

Agreed its his decision...i just don't think he'll go back to ufc, don't think he liked getting hit for real...i take nothing from the guy his a pure animal...just don't think we will ever see him in ufc again


----------



## BOSTONDACE (Jan 20, 2015)

No one likes getting hit , but some people take it better then others


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 20, 2015)

BOSTONDACE said:


> Agreed its his decision...i just don't think he'll go back to ufc, don't think he liked getting hit for real...i take nothing from the guy his a pure animal...just don't think we will ever see him in ufc again



and that wouldn't be all his doing...sure Dana doesn't feel the need to bring him back


----------



## BOSTONDACE (Jan 20, 2015)

And that jenner i agree with..don't bring him back!


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 20, 2015)

BOSTONDACE said:


> And that jenner i agree with..don't bring him back!



I have no desire to see him back either...it just wasn't his calling


----------



## Yaya (Jan 20, 2015)

Brock brings lots of $$ and will wipe is ass with the high majority not the current HW division which doesn't say much but it's a fact


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 21, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Brock brings lots of $$ and will wipe is ass with the high majority not the current HW division which doesn't say much but it's a fact



lol, doesn't say much......................


----------



## Yaya (Jan 21, 2015)

Jenner said:


> lol, doesn't say much......................




It doesnt... my prediction is he comes back.. beats 2 heavyweights and then gets his ass kicked by jds or cain


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 21, 2015)

Yaya said:


> It doesnt... my prediction is he comes back.. beats 2 heavyweights and then gets his ass kicked by jds or cain



lol, hope you don't put any money on it


----------



## BOSTONDACE (Jan 21, 2015)

My prediction Yaya is if jds or cain hit him..he folds over wishing he was back in wwe.😷


----------



## Yaya (Jan 21, 2015)

We will see.. 

I'm usually right... = )


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 21, 2015)

Yaya said:


> We will see..
> 
> I'm usually right... = )



and I'm usually always right ....love you!


----------



## BOSTONDACE (Jan 21, 2015)

Well shit I'm hardly ever rite with anything 😎....
   Guess we'll just wait an see what happens when his contracts up...✌


----------



## Yaya (Jan 21, 2015)

I bet brock comes back better then all u assholes think... cain is by far my favorite HW but lesnar is no joke


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 21, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Wow..thats cool shit
> 
> And I thought I was cool because me and Mike Tyson did some narcotics in the back of a limo once... jenner... you rock!! Heehe



He's a great guy for sure! He's not having the easiest time in the UFC either but fuuk is he awesome at 170!


----------

